# Humped Up & Mud Boiling



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Tying It All Together*

Seamless reporting from last post where I talked about water levels on the rise and the associated catalyst for movement of big schools of Black Drum into the back marshes on the barrier island. Tie it together I will with this report which pretty much offers a continuation of predicted explosive fishing over the flats. The theme has also been big winds of late and three tornadoes coursing through Seadrift Wednesday evening 03/28/18 with the passing front and that pretty much topped things off. There's been no shortages of challenges on the coast here during the last 7 months. We came through that drama fine but others have again "lost it all" losing homes experiencing property damage. A State of Emergency was declared in Seadrift along with a "boil your water order" due to a breach at the City Water Plant. 8,100 folks follow us on* Facebook*

*Twin Fan Boat Waterspout Back At Ya!*

We had corporate guests at the lodge that evening and awoke to a pretty big mess but all systems were on line and functional. The rudders on the airboat had gotten hyper extended with the wind and we wrestled with that for about 15 minutes which was the only delay from a prompt departure. As is pretty typical, the guides hit the water on a two-airboat trip in a complete slick-off. Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Larson reported a slow grind early. They bided their time wisely chipping away at a few fish here and there until the wind put some ripples on the water and then it was on. Guest of Kyrish Trucks of Houston had a really great day ending up with a solid box of Redfish and Black Drum for the effort. Nearly 4,100 folks follow us on *Instagram *

*A Mixed Family Fun & Corporate Slate
*
A pre-Easter full slate at the lodge kept us pushing forward into the big schools piling up on the island. Capt. Donnie Heath opened up a big stretch of real estate on a scouting move that paid dividends and offered more than a few options to the schedule as well. Pushing North found lots of fish piled up and pushed back in the nooks and crannies of upper bay lakes. The Jason M. family had a ball with their daughters as Donnie led them to some really great "catching" and a 5 Star Review. One great day leads to another as the Fred P. family hopped aboard and luck would have it, the fishing managed to hold up for another great day on the water. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

*The Road Less Travelled, Or The Lake Less Visited*

Capt. James Cunningham reported solid numbers pushing way back on elevated tides with guests of RSG Roofing and our dear friends and their guests from Deanco Roofing. Capt. James and Capt. Chris Cady kicked things off right with an airboat/bayboat combination trip that put the gauntlet down on the numbers. The tag team managed to work South over mud/grass with mud boils guiding them to "the x". Capt. Kolten Braun took over for Chris on day two and teamed up with Capt. James Cunningham to go deep in the limits. Looking at Trout early didn't work out to hot but with awesome pole bending on solid flats fish, no complaints.

Capt. Braden Proctor managed to get "ultra shallow minded" focusing on mud/grass in Shoalwater and Dewberry taking limits of Redfish with the Ferrell family for two days.

*Masters of Multiple Approaches*

We hope you and yours had a wonderful Easter Holiday. As your planning your next outing, we'd like to mention that regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Wade fishing artificial lures is in Primetime along with Airboat fishing the back lakes at present. Transitions are ahead, come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: B


----------

